# mission archery



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

is it worth the extra $100 dollars to get the eliminator over the X3


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

YES! But, it depends on what you like. The Eliminator has a short Axle-To-Axle. I bought the Eliminator, and my local proshop had a package deal with both the x3 and the Eliminator, and it worked out to about $200 actually, but it is totally rigged out. I love mine, and am glad with my decision.:thumbs_up


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i am actually more interested in the parrallel limbs of the eliminater


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

does the X3 have more limb shock than the eliminator


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

i have the x3 andit is super quiet and not shabby at all on speed


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT
what do yall think, are the parallel limbs worth $100


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

rupejosh said:


> i have the x3 andit is super quiet and not shabby at all on speed


Same here!!!


----------



## statechamp08 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the x3 as a back-up bow and I love it


----------

